# First Big Trip In New 31rqs



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

Picked up my 31 RQS 3 weeks ago from Summit RV. Traded in my 28 BHS Took it to Kings Island in Ohio for the weekend to try it out. Kids and wife love it. Even had room for the Grandparents to come along. We are heading south next week to Atlantic Beach NC for 9 day trip. Love the room we have now. Definately recomend the 31 RQS. It is big but it towes great. I tow it with a 2002 Ford Excursion V10.


----------



## Martybeech (Mar 13, 2004)

Just curious, what made you trade in the 28BHS?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

KRK,

Congrats on the new Outback!









This is one of the new models I have read about, but have yet to see in person.

We need pictures!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your TT








Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Have a great time on your trip

Thor


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

Martybeech said:


> Just curious, what made you trade in the 28BHS?
> [snapback]47877[/snapback]​


Traded in the 28 BHS for more room for kids (2 of my own and their friends) and We wanted the bedroom to be more private. The 28 BHS just has a curtain.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Have fun at the beach! sunny

Be sure to let us know what campground(s) you visit.

I have not camped at Atlantic Beach yet, only Hatteras and Emerald Isle.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

That's my "other" favorite floorplan from Outback.







If I were to upgrade larger the 31RQS would be at the top of my list. Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

California Jim said:


> That's my "other" favorite floorplan from Outback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Enjoy your trip and have a safe one!! Post a pic of it when you can.
Judy & Bob 2blackdogs


----------

